# Emerging bowl...first try



## its_virgil (May 21, 2016)

First try and there will be more. Used some ash 4x4"s I had. A little more practice and I will use a nice piece of wood.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 21, 2016)

That's cool, I thought I had it figured out but on second thought no.


----------



## its_virgil (May 21, 2016)

Thanks. Google "emerging bowl woodturning"
Don



Cwalker935 said:


> That's cool, I thought I had it figured out but on second thought no.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 21, 2016)

Awesome turning Don! An eye catcher and head scratcher all in one.....or in two:biggrin:

One combined turning first and a second turning on each half I presume.
The wings would sure paddle some air while spinning!


----------



## its_virgil (May 21, 2016)

Can be done that way but I turned the half sphere first, cut it in half and hollowed out the two bowls.
Don



Charlie_W said:


> Awesome turning Don! An eye catcher and head scratcher all in one.....or in two:biggrin:
> 
> One combined turning first and a second turning on each half I presume.
> The wings would sure paddle some air while spinning!



Turned this first; split in half and hollowed out the two halves.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 21, 2016)

its_virgil said:


> Can be done that way but I turned the half sphere first, cut it in half and hollowed out the two bowls.
> Don
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, just watched Mike Waldt video.....going to have to try one some day!


----------



## Ligget (May 22, 2016)

That`s awesome Don, never seen that before!


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 22, 2016)

its_virgil said:


> Can be done that way but I turned the half sphere first, cut it in half and hollowed out the two bowls.
> Don
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I originally thought but then could not see how you would chuck it for hollowing.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 22, 2016)

Boy, that's another way for me to break a finger... cool turning though.


----------



## its_virgil (May 22, 2016)

Glue block for both turnings. Careful and accurate measuring required. Use google to search for "emerging bowl woodturning" and watch the video by Mike Waldt.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Cwalker935 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Can be done that way but I turned the half sphere first, cut it in half and hollowed out the two bowls.
> ...


----------

